# New Luau on Kauai



## gejone (Jan 30, 2008)

There was an earlier post about the new luau at Gaylord's. The show, Kalamau, runs 4 nights a week, 3 of those nights are under contract to the Norweigian Cruise line. I've heard you might be able to get a few seats on those nights, I'm not sure which nights they're on, but the tickets depend on the cruise line demand. Tuesday night is for the rest of us. The luau is more expensive than any I've been too, at $95/person and $65/children. That said, I would highly recommend the show. It is a blend of a regular luau and the Ulalena show on Maui. I think it closer to the Uralena show. They have the typical open bar, but they don't charge extra for normal bar drinks, which are limited. The food is typical luau food, which I enjoyed.

The show area is in a new building next to the Gaylord's. There had been a smaller show area and they added an addition that is about 6 times larger. The facility will handle 900 for the luau. The Tuesday show I attended had about 300. The stage is in the center of the room and is done in-the-round. The fire dancer is the best I've seen on any Island. The cast is all Kauai'an and this guy was good. The other night at Smith's the dancer dropped the knife 3 times in one show, not good. 

On this trip I also attended the Smith's luau for the first time. As it's been reported on Tug, it's good, but different. If you are going to see one show, go to Kalamau, if you can do both, I suggest you do. 

To save a few bucks I did the Shell Vacation Club tour and received a $100 off the Kalamau show. It worked for me as I wanted to see their resort and hear the SVC points presentation. 

This was also my first Blue Hawaiian helicopter flight on Kauai, and it was awesome. 

For those who own or have stayed at Pono Kai, it is looking great. We upgraded to a 1 bedroom ocean front and the new interior is fantastic. If you are an RCI points person, you can now trade your unit for RCI points. Call the resort for details.

Hope this helps someone plan a wonderful trip.

Aloha,

Gary


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 30, 2008)

How was the traffic getting out of Gaylord's after the show?

We attended a concert at the college and there was no cop directing traffic.  Took the better part of an hour just to get out on the highway. 

Sterling


----------



## gejone (Jan 31, 2008)

Traffic was not an issue. They invite everyone to stay around for a cast meet & greet and photo op. We didn't stay. When we got to the highway we were the 3rd car inline and had no delay.

Last Sunday there was a fatal accident by the golf course just south of Kaapa. They closed all 3 lanes for 4 1/2 hours. That meant there was no way to get thru as that is the only route in the area. We had to cancel a dinner, but considering the outcome of the accident I can't complain. 

Aloha,

Gary


----------



## Cathyb (Jan 31, 2008)

Gary: What if you are a Pono Kai owner, but not points.  Can you still transfer over to points?  We own Week 52 so we turned it down years ago when offered because they couldn't promise we could ever get Week 52 if we wanted it.  Who handles this type of thing at the resort.  TIA


----------



## triptrop (Feb 1, 2008)

Sounds like it would have been a very fun luau


----------



## gejone (Feb 2, 2008)

Cathyb

I can't remember the sales rep's name and I'm out of town, but if you call the resort they can tell you. They wanted $2,995 to convert your week to RCI points. She did mis-inform me as I asked what about the MF's and she said I wouldn't have any after I converted. In fact, you pay an RCI Points MF. I think there is some good info. on RCI Points in the Points Tread here on TUG. I recently read that the resort only pays $195 to RCI to convert to points, the rest if profit. Maybe the price is negotiable. 


Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## alanraycole (Feb 5, 2008)

*Have you thought about establishing a points account independent of the Pono Kai unit*



Cathyb said:


> Gary: What if you are a Pono Kai owner, but not points.  Can you still transfer over to points?  We own Week 52 so we turned it down years ago when offered because they couldn't promise we could ever get Week 52 if we wanted it.  Who handles this type of thing at the resort.  TIA



If you have a points account already, problem solved. If not, you can buy a timeshare unit with a points account included for far less than $3000. Once you have a points account, any points account, then you can deposit your Pono Kai one year into your points account, then stay in week 52 the next.


----------



## slabeaume (Feb 15, 2008)

alanraycole said:


> If you have a points account already, problem solved. If not, you can buy a timeshare unit with a points account included for far less than $3000. Once you have a points account, any points account, then you can deposit your Pono Kai one year into your points account, then stay in week 52 the next.




I must misunderstand what you're saying or what Pahio told me.  I have a points account, but only 2 of my 4 Pahio weeks are actually in it.  The other 2 weeks have to be deposited into weeks---at least that's what they told me.


----------



## aliikai2 (Feb 15, 2008)

*Nope, Pono Kai is a points resort*

so you can't pdf it 

And it makes very little sense to convert, iirc, they give you like 48k in points . Won't get you many places in points. Yoiu can do much better buyng something else or leasing RCI points.  

FWIW, Greg




alanraycole said:


> If you have a points account already, problem solved. If not, you can buy a timeshare unit with a points account included for far less than $3000. Once you have a points account, any points account, then you can deposit your Pono Kai one year into your points account, then stay in week 52 the next.


----------

